# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.1.6 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.6 is out!  *Samsung Factory Repair feature has been released!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.6 Release Notes:*🐙 Added Samsung Factory Repair feature!* 
You can try to repair Samsung devices via eMMC by using original Samsung  firmware * ("*.tar", "*.md5" versions of firmware are supported!).
This feature can be useful in case, if you haven’t got the working  device to prepare Repair file or haven’t got a chance to read out Full  flash; or device you want to repair currently is not supported.* 
🐙 Improved Content Extractor:*
-  Increased speed of FS analysis, reading and parsing data from device
- Fixed issue with pictures preview* 
🐙 Box firmware has been updated! To update firmware, it is necessary to connect the Box and only then run the Software.**🐙 All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*** NOTE: not all versions of firmware contain necessary partitions for repairing! Try to write different firmware. 
 [YOUTUBE]hWfmPzM8Ee0[/YOUTUBE]*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

